# Too many zucchini?



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

We were discussing this topic on another message board for preparing and I had a link come up on my facebook page that someone liked ( and I'm "friends" with them so it came up on mine). 
Anyways heres a link for 50 zucchini recipes

http://thefreerangelife.com/50-zucc...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

some of them sound absolutely wonderful and now that my two plants are starting come in I plan on trying some of them


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Of course, you don't necessarily have to eat that surplus to enjoy it ...

:flower:


----------

